# Turkey: point to point trip in backcountry?



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like a 3 - 5 day point to point trip on mostly single track in the backcountry away from tourist areas. Camping is fine, but it would need to be supported to carry our gear. Thanks for any information!


----------

